# Performance mods for new 2.0 8v



## MKNON (Feb 2, 2012)

I've owned a few vw this is not my 1st 8v but I've searched and have not found anyone doing a turbo or cams etc to a new 2.0 8v I own a jetta s model with a 8v was just trying to see what's out there? And do the kinetic turbo kits work on this 8v also. Any help would be cool or even a thread I could read thanks again 
Moe


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think there's much, if anything, out for these yet. 

In theory, as long as it's not VVT, any 2.0 cam will work, but I don't think anyone is writing software for it.


----------



## MKNON (Feb 2, 2012)

I just read that nuespeed used the supercharger but needed to send the ecu to Germany for upgrade and I went on there site and nuespeed discontinued the charger guess SLOW AND LOW is the only way unless someone comes up with a flashed ecu which I doubt because its not a GTi nor a gli or a tdi which to me sucks because she runs pretty good for what it is but I wanted to try and do some time trials with it


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

So blaze your own trail. All it takes is money  

Seriously though, the 2.0 is only in the new Jetta as a complete economy option, with the other engines available now, it's unlikely anyone will jump into the performance category on this one because there's unlikely to be any demand. Generally, only people looking for a cheap car with no care toward performance will buy the 2.0. Most people opt up to the 2.5 anyway (most of the ones around here are the 2.5 by far). The performance-oriented crowd will go for the GLI or GTI with the 2.0T.


----------



## MKNON (Feb 2, 2012)

It's a long story but I was one if e ppl that got hit hard by sandy and I had no money for a gli so I had to settle for something affordable yes I should have went with the 2.5 but didn't have the bank account for that due to repairs to my home which I completely lost it all. Back to the question do you think anyone would know if the 2.0 has VVT I searched google and vortex and can't find nothing!! I honestly would love to put a header and cam etc if I can to get a lil more out if it it starting to set in that 2.SLO and low is where I will be for the next few yrs!!! Dammit!!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A good place to look at for what is on the motor for things like VVT, would be the Bently Manual. And modding that motor, w/o big mods like boost, won't even get you to 2.5 territory. If it were me in your position, I'd leave it as it is and spend my money on things other than the car. As already said, that motor is in the car only as a cost cutting option, that being said there will be few if any venders willing to spend money developing anything for it as there are bigger markets to be had with the 2.5 and the 2.0T.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hate to be 'that guy' again, but, have you aren't going to get any support for this car. To go beyond an intake and exhaust is going to (ideally) need a software tune. Of which, nobody is going to do. Even if the older cams work, it will need a tune. Any forced induction will need a custom tune. $$$$$$ 

Sorry man, you are stuck


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

MKNON said:


> It's a long story but I was one if e ppl that got hit hard by sandy and I had no money for a gli so I had to settle for something affordable yes I should have went with the 2.5 but didn't have the bank account for that due to repairs to my home which I completely lost it all. Back to the question do you think anyone would know if the 2.0 has VVT I searched google and vortex and can't find nothing!! I honestly would love to put a header and cam etc if I can to get a lil more out if it it starting to set in that 2.SLO and low is where I will be for the next few yrs!!! Dammit!!!


 You don't have to justify it, I'm not bashing your decision, your situation, or the car. You gotta do what you gotta do, trust me I know. I'm just explaining why the aftermarket will likely never get into the performance department for that engine. 

I don't think you'll be able to get a Bentley for a car that new either. Info would be available only through VW direct (erwin.vw.com) and not really affordable to access for the average DIY'er. 

If you're familiar with VVT systems and know what to look for, check for a VVT solenoid. If you're not sure, pop the upper timing cover off and get a visual on the cam gear. Either way though, as 911 Fan said, doing more than basic intake/exhaust will require a tune, and nobody offers that.


----------



## MKNON (Feb 2, 2012)

well i apperciate all the help and posts im going to set up my suspesion and i got a set of rs4 wheels and 2.SLO WILL continue getting me from a to b and back to c.


----------



## SirBlueVw (Jan 5, 2005)

It looks like I am a little late to the party.
Anyhow, as 911_fan has pointed out there little to no aftermarket support for an ECU tune for the CBP engine code 8v 2.0L in the MKVI.
I got a quote from one of my local tuners that work primarily on BMW’s. This is relevant because BMW uses the same Bosch MED 17.1 ECU software found in the MKVI. They quoted me $1000 to bench the ECU and $125 per hour with a minimum of 3 hours of read/write time to maximize the program based on my specifications and supporting mods. I figured that a turbo, cam, exhaust and the tune would net 130-140whp (maybe less) at a cost of $5500 (not including installation). 

This would easily justify trading in my 2.0L S for a 2.5L SE with convenience or stretching myself just a little for a GLI base. 
It is fun to build but in this case it is smarter to buy. 

But don’t lose hope. You can use the cams from previous generations of 8v 2.0L however you will not experience the full potential of the cam without a tune. 
Exhausts are limited in choice but I would go custom. 
The Carbonio intake makes good hp but is a little pricey. 
Neuspeed has under drive pulleys to help free up some hp.
I figured going this route would net 100-110whp at a cost of $2000. 

Good luck!


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Neuspeed has a charger for it.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

WtErKeWlEdUbbEr said:


> Neuspeed has a charger for it.



It's for a mkiv, and there is. No software for it.


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

911_fan said:


> It's for a mkiv, and there is. No software for it.



its not listed on the website, you have to contact them. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PlayBook using Tapatalk.


----------

